# Applets mit dem GEL-Editor



## Kussefar (13. Nov 2005)

hallo,

also ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich beutze den Gel-Editor, doch jetzt wo ich mit Applets anfangen will funtzt er nicht so richtig.
Also Compilieren lässt sich das Programm schon, jedoch wenn ich es ausführen will sagt er mir immer nur, dass es keine main-Methode gibt.
Muss ich bei Optionen irgendwas umstellen, damit der erkennt ,dass es sich um ein Applet handelt...?

Danke im Vorraus

MfG


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2005)

Ich kenne GEL nur von Namen her. Vielleicht weiß er worum es geht, wenn die Vererbung stimmt, du also von Applet oder JApplet erbst.


----------



## Kussefar (13. Nov 2005)

also ich habs jetzt soweit, dass er das applet erstellt, jedoch sagt er mir:

Laden: Klasse %s nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: %s
				at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:167)
				at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
				at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(AppletClassLoader.java:118)
				at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
				at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(AppletClassLoader.java:585)
				at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(AppletPanel.java:710)
				at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:639)
				at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:319)
				at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\maddin\Eigene Dateien\classes\%s.class (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
				at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
				at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
				at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:66)
				at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(FileURLConnection.java:70)
				at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(FileURLConnection.java:161)

				at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(AppletClassLoader.java:279)
				at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(AppletClassLoader.java:43)
				at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(AppletClassLoader.java:157)
				at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
				at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:154)
				... 8 more

und das dass applet nicht initialisiert ist, obwohl der quelltetx richtig ist und alles ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2005)

Wie hast du die Applet-Klasse benannt?


----------



## Kussefar (14. Nov 2005)

applet1....

kann er die datei nicht finden oder wo liegt der Fehler?


----------

